# a knock on the door



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 23, 2006)

go to answer the door and guy said he would have rang the bell but was missing a few fingers. i was like hu? looked down and his hand was in a bloody rag. jaw dropped. had fingers in ice. transported to hospital as fast as that E-450 could go. story he gave was working on his lawnmower he turned the blades underneath by hand and it started by itself. i cant believe the fingers werent chewed to bits. ironically the guy was fine the whole time. no sickness or passing out just a slightly high BP. nothing more...i was shocked and asked .....did that just happen ???B)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 24, 2006)

I am surprised he even stopped. Most people only get "sick" due to they start thinking about the situation. As well, most amputations do not really bleed that extremely. When the vessels are sliced one has three muscles that act upon for constriction of blood vessels, the same as the 3 layers of the vein.. Tunica: intima, media, and adventitia. After a period of time.. the muscles will relax and then massive bleeding will occur. 

Wondering why anyone would be working on a "lawn mower" in December though ?

R/r 911


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Dec 24, 2006)

Rid, it was 72 and sunny here today, short sleeves and t-shirt weather. Not all of us live upon the frozen December tundra. Did call my brother to remark upon his high today of 34, his reply is unprintable for a family-style forum.


Merry Christmas to all of you. I will be working yet again this Christmas. Be safe.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 24, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> Wondering why anyone would be working on a "lawn mower" in December though ?
> 
> R/r 911





oldschoolmedic said:


> Rid, it was 72 and sunny here today, short sleeves and t-shirt weather.



Even so, I'm still thinking that there might be more to the story than meets the eye.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 25, 2006)

me too but who am i to judge he lost his fingers and thats all i really needed to know.


----------



## WannaBEMT (Dec 28, 2006)

<_<  hmmmmm........

Jenn


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 29, 2006)

WannaBEMT said:


> <_<  hmmmmm........
> 
> Jenn



thats a mighty long hummmmm.....LOL ! 

dont worry i dont believe him either....


----------



## WannaBEMT (Dec 29, 2006)

That was not where I was going 

Jenn


----------



## EMTdiva80 (Feb 22, 2007)

interesting...i thought when you get your hands in a lawn mower it basically chops them up?? guess he got real lucky that all his fingers were saved...:unsure:


----------



## firecoins (Feb 22, 2007)

you sure this guy just didn't owe someone some money he hasn't paid back?


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Feb 23, 2007)

hey anything is possible. the amputation was way too clean to be a lawn mower and if it was a lawn mower the finger would not have made it in my opinion. so for whatever reason he had to lie he did. my job isnt how it happened my job is fix what happened.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I am surprised he even stopped. Most people only get "sick" due to they start thinking about the situation. As well, most amputations do not really bleed that extremely. When the vessels are sliced one has three muscles that act upon for constriction of blood vessels, the same as the 3 layers of the vein.. Tunica: intima, media, and adventitia. After a period of time.. the muscles will relax and then massive bleeding will occur.
> 
> Wondering why anyone would be working on a "lawn mower" in December though ?
> 
> R/r 911



In a clean cut amputation, that is what happens. In a violent amputation, the vessels don't constrict.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mercy4Angels said:


> hey anything is possible. the amputation was way too clean to be a lawn mower and if it was a lawn mower the finger would not have made it in my opinion. so for whatever reason he had to lie he did. my job isnt how it happened my job is fix what happened.



Thats another thing, most lawnmowers have it so you have to depress a bar on the handle in order for it to start.


----------



## Anomalous (Feb 28, 2007)

Nycxice13 said:


> Thats another thing, most lawnmowers have it so you have to depress a bar on the handle in order for it to start.




I've only seen 2 of these and both of them had the handle wired down.  They both were smooth cuts that looked like a knife was used and the amputated part was not mangled.  One was at a repair shop and witnessed so there wasn't much doubt how it happened.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 28, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> I've only seen 2 of these and both of them had the handle wired down.  They both were smooth cuts that looked like a knife was used and the amputated part was not mangled.  One was at a repair shop and witnessed so there wasn't much doubt how it happened.



I live in Brooklyn, most don't have lawns here. Just going by those  I have seen and owned when I was little.


----------

